# Weekly competition 2007-40 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG,MMG,FMC,MM,PM,Relay)



## AvGalen (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, my _insanely_ busy days are over. They are just _very_ busy now 

*2x2x2*
*1. *D2 R2 F' L' F R U2 R D' L U' B U2 L' D' F D R D F R' B' D L' F2
*2. *F2 U' L D F D' L2 U B R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 D R' B2 L
*3. *R D2 F' R2 F L F' D F' U F R' D2 B L2 U2 B' L' D' F' R B L2 D' B
*4. *L2 B D L2 B U' B R D R2 B' U' R2 D' L' D' B D R' F' R2 B' R' U' L'
*5. *U B2 U2 L2 F' U2 R' B2 R F2 R B2 U2 L2 F D F2 D B2 D L' U F U B2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' R' F2 D' U F R' U2 B F L2 R' B2 F2 R' D2 L2 F L2 R' B L R2 F' L'
*2. *R2 U' B' D2 U L2 B2 F L R F L2 R2 U2 L2 D' U2 R' U B2 R' F' L B R2
*3. *D' U' L2 F' D B' L D' U F' L2 F2 L' U B U' R B F2 L B' L2 F L2 R'
*4. *R2 B' L R B' R B' F2 R F' U' L2 F2 D L F2 R2 D R' F D' U' B F2 U'
*5. *B' D L R2 F' L2 R D B2 F' D2 L B' F' L' R' D' U R B2 U' F R F' U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D U2 F2 D U' R2 D2 U' B2 F2 L' R' D U2 B2 L' U' R B L B U2 L' R' F'
*2. *L2 R U2 F2 D B2 R2 B D U' B F L' U' F' D' B F2 D B' F' D B2 D U'
*3. *U R D' F D' R' D2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 F L2 B F L2 R D' B D' U2 F' L2 D'
*4. *D' B2 F' D' L R2 U' R2 D2 R' B F L' R2 F' L2 B F' D' B F' L2 R2 F' D'
*5. *B F' L R2 U L2 F2 L' R' D2 U2 L D2 F' L2 R U2 B2 F D2 U2 L R' D' R

*4x4x4*
*1. *f' r' R2 F' U2 f2 F2 L' D B f' U2 f F2 L f L2 D u2 f' F2 R F' L2 r' R f2 L u' F2 R' f2 F' r D2 U r2 B f' F'
*2. *f F' L r2 u L B2 F r' u' B2 U2 f' L u2 L2 r2 R' D R' D2 U' B r B R2 B' D' B2 D2 U' L2 D' r R' D f L' r' f
*3. *B f' F R2 D u U f' L' r R' f' L2 U r2 f2 u' L2 f2 U' B' D' F2 u L2 D u' B' f' R D u2 U2 r' U r' f r2 D' u'
*4. *D U' L D L' D B L f2 U' B' U' f' u2 f' F' R' U' L' D2 U' f2 F2 D2 u U r' f2 R B' r' u2 U2 f2 R B f F L2 f2
*5. *U r u' L2 r2 B' f' U' L2 R F u B' f' U B F2 D2 r R' B r2 u' U2 B L' r2 R2 f2 u B f' F r2 R2 D2 L R2 F U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *u l' U l' U' b2 R B' D2 l2 b' u' l2 D2 d2 r B2 D' f l d' r' d2 B2 u' L' u2 U' r' F' L' l' r R2 D u' l2 B2 b f2 d2 L2 l' b d B2 L' r2 D2 B2 L R' D R d' f2 l' R2 b' F2
*2. *B' f' l' R' B l' R2 B' b' f D2 u U B2 f' d2 u' L2 r' b2 l r' d' r2 R2 U' R u2 B D' F' l' d' f r2 D2 d u' L' f2 d B U L2 r u2 U B' R2 D2 d2 l2 R2 F R u2 b' l2 d u'
*3. *r D d' u L l r R u r2 D u U l D u U B b' d u B2 F u' L' r' R U f U f' D2 U' R2 b f' F2 U2 L' D' f' d u2 L2 l' B2 D' d u' B2 U2 b2 f' l2 D d R' u2 F u'
*4. *l' R2 D2 B D L u2 R2 F' l2 F' l' D' d' B2 F' d l2 D' u2 b r' R' u L F2 D2 d u' U2 R f' d' U' b' f l2 B' b F' r' B2 u' r2 f' L l' R F r D' U2 l' F2 u2 R d2 U F' D
*5. *f2 D2 B L2 r2 d' l2 d2 B F l2 D2 d' U' b' f2 L D2 r f D f2 D2 B d2 U' B2 f2 d' l2 R2 B D' U2 b2 U' L' u' U' b u' U f d' r D r d f2 d2 u f' F2 r d f' l2 r2 U L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L F D F L' F' D B2 L B' D R2 U L' D L' F' R D2 L F' L2 U2 L
*2. *D2 L2 U R B R U F' U' R' D2 F2 U2 B' R B2 L' B2 U2 R B' U L' U2 B

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U L U B2 U2 F L' R B R D2 B' F D U2 R B F U' L F' R F2 U'
*2. *B' L2 D R2 B' D B2 F L B' L R2 D' L R2 F2 U B2 F2 L' R D2 L2 D2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 f2 D' u U F' D u2 B f2 F' L2 r R2 D2 u' B2 f2 F' r' U B' D' u2 U' R2 B2 f' u' r2 R' B2 D u' L' u2 F D2 f F2
*2. *f' D' u U2 r' R F r2 R D' B2 R2 B2 f' F R u2 U2 F2 D U2 B' D' u F u' U' L U L2 U2 B2 f2 D' u' f' u2 B2 F' D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B b' f2 F2 L2 R' D f' l B' b2 l d' u2 b2 f' D2 U b F2 L' l2 f2 F d U l R2 U b2 F' u2 r2 F2 D2 f F2 L2 d' B2 R D2 d u' L2 l r' R b L' f' d' U2 B' b2 r' b l2 r2 u'
*2. *R' F2 L U2 F' U b2 F2 r2 U' b' D' L2 D2 d2 u' U2 B R d U' L' r' F D d' u B2 b2 f L2 l2 r R2 f' L2 d' F R f' L l R2 b2 f' D u L2 r' D' u b L B2 b F R f2 u2 R2

*Relay*
*1. *F2 R D2 R F2 U B' R2 B' R B L' D' B' D' R F D2 R B' D2 B' D R D'
*1. *R D F D' L2 D2 U2 F L U L2 B F2 R2 F2 D F' U R' D2 R F' L2 B2 F2
*1. *L' r' R' B2 f2 L' r' f F' D u U' R B' f' F2 u' U2 r' f' F2 u2 U r2 U2 r' R' F u' B' R f R U L D' L' r' R2 U
*1. *R' U' F U F l' F L' R f2 D2 u2 L2 U' b' f' u2 U2 r2 B b' F2 r' F2 L' l' r R2 u l' d2 u r2 R B b' F R2 b f' F r B2 F l' f' r2 D2 U B D2 L' B f' R2 D u' B r F2

*Square-1*
*1. *4,3 / 2,-3 / 6,3 / -3,0 / 6,4 / -2,5 / 5,0 / 0,4 / -4,4 / 0,2 / -2,0 / -1,0 / -4,0 / 5,0 / 1,0 / 3,4 / 0,3
*2. *4,-4 / 3,0 / -4,1 / 0,2 / 4,4 / -4,0 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 6,2 / -5,4 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 0,4 / -3,0 / -4,4 / 0,1 / 0,4 / 
*3. *4,-1 / 0,6 / 6,3 / 0,2 / -5,1 / -4,0 / -4,1 / 0,4 / -2,2 / 3,4 / -2,2 / 0,5 / 6,1 / 5,5 / -3,0 / -2,0
*4. *0,6 / 6,3 / -3,0 / 0,2 / -4,0 / 0,1 / 2,1 / -4,2 / 0,4 / 0,4 / -2,4 / 5,2 / 0,4 / 2,2 / 6,0 / 2,3 / 0,3
*5. *0,3 / 0,-3 / -2,0 / 3,5 / 0,5 / 2,1 / -5,2 / -2,0 / 0,4 / 0,3 / 6,3 / 6,2 / 0,1 / 6,0 / 0,2 / -4,0 / 0,4 / 6,0

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the .... I am planning on using a new scrambling method proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site. Let me know what you think!)
*1. *A2 C2 d e3 C3 a3 d3 B4 b4 f4 C3 E d e3 C2 A2 E3 F2 d4 F2 c a3 b4 D3 F3 A3 B2 C3 d f3 C4 c F2 B4 b3 d4 B4 e3 a4 e2 a2 d c2 a e4 d3 f3 e B f D2 b4 E F4 b4 c2 d4 c3 a2 b3
*2. *F2 a4 c b2 f3 b2 d2 F3 B e a3 c3 e2 B E f b2 D4 e3 B A b2 c F2 f3 e4 B4 d4 F a4 d B2 C3 D3 a3 f4 C2 A e4 C4 D E2 e2 f2 b f4 b D3 C4 f3 e B3 c f3 b3 d3 F d4 c F4
*3. *e4 f D c F3 c e C b2 d2 a3 e2 f D3 e4 C4 e4 a4 c4 F c3 F2 f4 b4 f2 b4 E3 a4 e f4 e2 a3 b2 c2 e2 C4 b2 c4 a4 e4 C F4 E c4 a2 f D3 e4 f3 D2 f3 b2 c4 d2 e B2 d4 e B3 F3
*4. *E4 d a c4 a3 c2 f4 e C2 A4 c2 F4 A C b2 a4 c4 F2 a2 c2 E2 F2 a2 c3 e4 a2 d2 a3 b2 E4 e4 d4 c2 f D4 C4 f2 D3 d a4 b4 D2 c E3 f4 a2 d4 F f D4 d3 B2 A C2 A2 d3 B4 F3 e2 B3
*5. *b2 d B3 a2 e3 B3 E2 A D3 A2 B E A4 E3 F4 f3 b3 d f4 a b3 e4 C c2 F2 b4 e3 C3 e3 C2 D3 F2 f2 b e2 C2 B2 F4 f2 a3 f4 b2 f2 e4 a b D f4 C2 d3 c3 b4 E d3 f3 e2 d2 a2 f a2

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *u B U B R' B' U' L' R U' R' L' B U R' U R' U R L'
*2. *l' r b L B' L U' R U L B' R' L B R B' L U' R L'
*3. *r R' L R L B' L' B' R' U' B L' R' L' R' L U' R L' U'
*4. *U' L' R' B' R L' B' U' R B' L' U' B' U' R U' L' B U B'
*5. *b' u U L B' U L U B U L R L R' L' B U' R' B L'

*Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' R B2 F2 R' B2 F2 L R B L R2 B' R2 B' F2 D2 U' B D2 B2 R B2 F' R' D' U R2 F2 D U' L D U' F2 L R' B' F' L' R' U' L2 U F (45 moves original)
*1. *D F2 L D F U L2 D' B F' D F D' R F D' B2 D2 (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

I will try to get 1 weeks results posted every night. They will become available at http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=607

As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. Because this competition started a bit later, I will accept results for this competition untill tuesday. That means that next monday and tuesday you will be able to post results for this weeks competition as well as next weeks competition

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 13, 2007)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Erik (Nov 13, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk:
sq-1: (42.08), 42.31, 45.20, (54.78), 42.86=>43.46
2x2: 4.23, (DNF), 4.20, 4.78, (3.89)=>4.40 the 2nd one was just a stupid scramble 
3x3: 11.61, 11.00, 12.44, (10.42), (15.31)=>11.68, the 10 was PLL skip..
OH: (24.16), 25.52, (25.69), 25.19, 25.17=>25.29 woa consistent!
4x4: 57.16, (1:11.56), 1:01.39, (54.73), 1:01.95=>1:00.17 horrible!  eastsheen sucks..
5x5: (1:26.70), 1:30.78, (1:44.31), 1:31.58, 1:31.23=> 1:31.20 quite ok! exceptional solves 1:26 is my new PB
--BLD--
2x2a: DNF (went too fast)
2x2b: 21.16
--FMC--
y'z LFU'LURF z2 y2 LU'LU2 L'U'L2UL'RU2R'y' L'U2LU -F'R2FL2F'R2F- LU'L y' R'FR2B'R2F'R2BR'
2x2: y'z LFU'LURF (7)
finish cross + 2 pairs: z2y2 LU'LU2 L'U'L2UL'RU2R'y' (12) 
Last pair + insertion (corner 3 cycle): L'U2LU -F'R2FL2F'R2F- LU'L y' (14)
OLL: R'FR2B'R2F'R2BR' (9)
Total: 42.. no sub-40


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 13, 2007)

Anssi Vanhala
3x3x3 OH: 29.85 23.56 (29.91) 26.65 (22.59) => 26.69 Not very good
3x3x3 Fewest Moves:

2x2x2: F R2 U' B2 U L2 U2 
2x2x3: D2 R D' R2 
another block: D2 B2 x2
Finish F2L:U' F U F2 L F L2 y2
OLL: F' L F' L' F2 R' 
PLL:U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2 U 

35 moves

Found it in about 15 minutes


----------



## Karthik (Nov 13, 2007)

*3x3x3 "speed" solves:*
(23.67), (29.39), 25.05, 23.84, 28.66
Average: 25.85
I know I suck at this.

*3x3x3 BLD:
*a. 3mins 12 secs. Pretty easy CP.
b.DNF 3 mins 8 secs.Probably forgot parity.

*4x4x4:*
121.31, (151.16), 124.86, (116.78), 122.78
Average: 122.98
Did this after a very long time, yet so close to sub-2.Next time I will definitely improve a lot.


----------



## adragast (Nov 13, 2007)

Kiyoshi Takahashi
3x3 OH: DNF 57.15 (54.53) 1:19.68 1:02.09 => 1:06.31 
3x3: 31.94 (27.60) 30.13 (36.75) 30.93 => 31.00 I will never manage to break this 30 second limit....


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 13, 2007)

> OH: (24.16), 25.52, (25.69), 25.19, 15.17=>25.29 woa consistent!


 
Only really consistent if that last one was 25.17


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 13, 2007)

2x2x2:
Average: 7.21
Times: (8.76) 8.09 6.64 (3.27) 6.90
I should warm up the next time...
at the three, I made a layer, had a fast OLL and a PLL skip.

3x3x3:
Average: 14.29
Times: 14.63 (13.42) 14.44 13.79 (15.57)

3x3x3OH:
Average: 30.36
Times: 30.73 (34.28) 29.26 (25.31) 31.09
the first three solves all had a Y-Perm!


----------



## Erik (Nov 13, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> > OH: (24.16), 25.52, (25.69), 25.19, 15.17=>25.29 woa consistent!
> 
> 
> 
> Only really consistent if that last one was 25.17



it was, thx


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 13, 2007)

Dan Cohen

2x2x2
7.90, 8.31, 8.47, (8.69), (5.00) -> 8.23
eww... OLL skip on the last

3x3x3
(15.59), (18.16), 15.77, 18.00, 16.94 -> 16.90
good

3x3x3 OH
(29.44), 33.18, (36.71), 34.65, 36.06 -> 34.63
good

4x4x4
(1:11.88), 1:26.40 (O), (1:39.65), 1:29.78 (O), 1:19.69 (OP) ->1:25.29
horrible... I don't know what happened on that 3rd one

5x5x5
(2:18.68), 2:08.25, (1:57.05), 2:09.28, 2:02.22 -> 2:06.58

---BLD---
2x2x2 -> 31.18
1. 31.18
2. 49.11

3x3x3 -> 2:16.65
1. 2:35.61
2. 2:16.65

execution mistake on the first one.


I will try big cube BLD before the week is over!!!! Thanks to Mike Hughey.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 13, 2007)

2x2x2: 8.43
(6.81) (9.83) 8.51 8.76 8.03

3x3x3: 22.99
22.81 (23.86) (19.19) 23.30 22.88

4x4x4: 1:30.86
1:33.08 1:35.92 1:23.60 (1:44.11) (1:22.55)

5x5x5: 2:05.11
2:04.57 (2:27.55) 2:04.47 2:06.31 (2:04.08)

Back in the groove and very consistent, to top.

2x2x2 BLD: 10.03
DNF 10.03

Easy, PLL skip...

Relay: 4:20.63

Magic to be done when I reassemble it.

Master Magic: 3.20
3.19 3.12 3.30 (2.83) (3.79)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> 2x2x2 BLD: 10.03
> DNF 10.03
> 
> Easy, PLL skip...



Nice! You know, you should really enter your previous best 2x2x2 BLD over on speedcubing.com. You'd hold the unofficial world record, you know! (Or do these count as lucky solves?)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 13, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x2 BLD: 10.03
> ...



Speed BLD, and a skipped step is pretty significant in terms of move count and thinking, no?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 13, 2007)

Well the PLL skip was just lucky. All you did was a corner insert and an OLL...


----------



## KConny (Nov 13, 2007)

FMC: 43
Almost 2x2x3: y2 L' D2 R B2 U' F U' D' B' U' (10)
Cross: z2 y L F2 L' R (4)
F2L: F' U' F U2 R' U R y F R' F' R (11)
OLL: y R' U2 R U R' U R (7)
PLL: y' F2 l' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 (11)

LL in 18 moves is good. F2L in 25 is bad.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 13, 2007)

The rest... Except Big Cube BLD!

Relay -> 3:53.09

Square-1
1:09.38, 1:02.38, 1:03.11, (1:11.28), (46.06) -> 1:04.96
bad... haven't solved this at all since last week.

Magic
1.19, 1.18, (1.09), 1.38, (1.55) --> 1.25
wow... that was really good for the first 3 solves.

Master Magic
(3.58), 3.96, 4.28, (4.33), 3.96 --> 4.07
used Pochmann this week. I think it's better for my magic.

Megaminx
2:59.69, 2:57.36, (2:16.08), 2:53.38, (3:12.68) --> 2:56.81
WoW... I have no idea what happened there. I did EP before CO on the last one... woops.

Pyraminx
11.46, 15.59, (25.42), (4.56), 12.51 --> 13.19
7 solution for the 4 sec... it was crazy.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 14, 2007)

2x2x2: (5.63), 9.28, 7.87, (9.41), 6.93 => 8.03
Has played with the 2x2 again because I did so bad at Caltech 
3x3x3: (20.20), 18.62, 19.88, 18.78, (17.89) => 19.09
Almost all sub 20.
3x3x3 OH: 31.31, (38.97), (27.22), 30.78, 30.88 => 30.99
Okay…
3x3x3 BLD: DNF (4:19.36), 3:10.28 => 3:10.28
First attempt off by 3 corner cycle. 2nd scramble wasn’t too hard. I still can't believe i failed both attempts at caltech, i guess too much pressure pressed on for those 1 extra moves i made in each.


----------



## aznblur (Nov 14, 2007)

Magic
1.80, (2.86), 1.89, 1.97, (1.49) -> 2.00

3x3x3
18.86, 17.04, (23.75), (16.81), 22.77 -> 19.85

4x4x4
(1:22.47), 1:26.54. 1:26.95, (1:41.18), 1:35.00 -> 1:30.43

The fastest time had a double parity, and the solve after it had none. o.o

5x5x5
(2:52.47), 2:34.15, 2:45.62, (2:10.35), 2:27.39 -> 2:34.00

Yay pb. I need a better 5x5x5, the 2 worse times, the 3x3x3 part took close to a minute cause my eastsheen kept locking up.

Add more stuff later when I get to doing it.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 14, 2007)

2: 4.53, (7.89), 5.97, 5.98, (4.42) --> 5.49 hmm i need new cube

3: (12.53), 15.92, (16.69), 14.62, 15.42 --> 15.32 nice
12.53 video (I made it by itself): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGtOMSM2jTg
rest of average video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO8YCyXk9uM

3OH: (33.94), 32.72, 33.23, (30.08), 31.92 --> 32.63 great! (no warmup)

4: (1:28.41 OP), 1:18.11, 1:23.61 P, 1:10.30 P, (1:09.09 O) --> 1:17.34 started of average and then got great. 1:09.09 is my best solve and it had oll parity!

5: (2:56.39), (3:07.42), 2:59.25, 2:58.41, 3:04.59 --> 3:00.75 pretty average, I think I should break in my rubiks brand

Relay: 4:50.69
2: 0:08 
5: 2:57
4: 1:29 OP 
3: 0:16
Why do I always get double parity on the relay, could've been ten seconds faster if I didn't have that and/or a slow 2x2x2

2BLD: 1:01.66, 1:01.17
1:01.66 video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhOX-SEAV8Y
1:01.17 video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OcPIj4L6Vc

3BLD: DNF (3:35.38), 4:07.20 (my best completed!)
4:07 video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW0OG0OoItU 

Fewest Moves: Total: 36
x-cross: x R' F2 B' L D U2 B (7)
FL: R' U' F2 U F2 R U2 F' (8)
BR: B U' B' (3)
FL+OLL: U F U2 R U2 R' U' R U R2 (10)
PLL: F L2 F' R F L2 F2 U2 (8)
The 4th slot, oll and pll blended together nicely


----------



## tim (Nov 14, 2007)

*2x2x2 BLD*
Best: 40.67
1.) DNF (1:42, tried a new corner system )
2.) 40.67 (too easy, new pb for 2x2 bld )

*3x3x3 BLD*
Best: 1:34.46
1.) 1:34.46
2.) 1:39.96

wow, 3x3 bld becomes ridiculous easy, if you practice big cubes bld.

*4x4x4 BLD*
Best: 10:39.68
1.) 10:39.68 (memo 4:30. getting closer to sub-10. it would have been sub-10 if i would have used a better corner system. pochmann sucks for 4x4...)
2.) DNF (10:56.50, 3-cycle edges off. i was sure i solved it :/)

*Relay*
DNF (59:14.03 min, 5x5x5 was off by 8 pieces. i really should work on my accuracy :/)


----------



## joey (Nov 14, 2007)

tim said:


> *Relay*
> DNF (59:14.03 min, 5x5x5 was off by 8 pieces. i really should work on my accuracy :/)



Pfft Tim. What's up with that relay time? It's like you tried to BLD it or something.


----------



## Jack (Nov 14, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2: 7.26
6.44, 7.25, (9.55), 8.09, (5.71)

3x3x3: 15.51
15.30, (14.00), 15.33, (16.41), 15.91

Amazing! The 14 was a PLL skip (after COLL).

3x3x3 OH: 27.88
27.16, (31.43), 27.61, 28.86, (27.00)

4x4x4: 1:23.17
1:20.53 P, (1:27.34 O), 1:25.18, 1:23.81 O, (1:18.27 O)

These were very bad because my 4x4 suddenly started popping like crazy, and I have to go really slow for it not to pop.

5x5x5: 2:45.56
2:47.72, (2:33.94), (2:49.33), 2:42.53, 2:46.44

BLD:

2x2x2: 45.68
2x2x2: 1:05.19

3x3x3: DNF (3:53.83)
3x3x3: DNF

The first was off by 3 edges (I switched the wrong two edges for parity) and the second I forgot the edge cycles.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2007)

joey said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > *Relay*
> ...



That's insane, Tim! Awesome try. Have you ever actually gotten just a 5x5x5 BLD, or are you going for a relay as your first solve?


----------



## joey (Nov 14, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



Glad you noticed the posts Mike  Just to confirm, It was me who made tim do it in a relay  and yes, its his first try! I'm sure he might reply, if there are any other details!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2007)

joey said:


> Glad you noticed the posts Mike  Just to confirm, It was me who made tim do it in a relay  and yes, its his first try! I'm sure he might reply, if there are any other details!



Wow! First try, and only off by 8 pieces (and all the other cubes right)! He really needs to wait until next week to try again, so he can get his first successful solve in a relay. And no, I'm not just saying that so I have a better chance at winning the 5x5x5 BLD this week. Well, maybe...


----------



## Piotr (Nov 14, 2007)

Piotr Kózka

3x3x3
times: 15.49 17.41 15.04 (14.28) (18.74)
average: 15.98
In official competitions I'm much faster. I don't know why.

4x4x4
times: (67.87) (56.48) 61.93 65.57 63.40
average: 63.63
POP...

3x3x3 OH
times: 27.56 27.99 (29.60) 28,36 (27,52)
average: 27.97
Quite consistent. I changed my OH cube, and results are better.

2x2x2
times: 8.03 (11.30) (5.38) 5.65 8.84
average: 7.51 shame
I forgot CLL algs (again  )
One good solve

pyraminx
times:6.28 (7.36) 6.08 (5.01) 5.23
average: 5.86
Too easy scrambles 

3x3x3 Blindfolded
times:
2:44.59
2:57.46
OK solves

2x2x2 Blindfolded
times:
DNF (38.xy)
DNF (44.xy)
Stupid mistakes


----------



## tim (Nov 14, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



thanks, it was my first 5x5 bld attempt (17:30 memo + 20 min execution) and i'm very disappointed, that i didn't get it for the first time. The 5x5 was my last cube, which i could have successfully solved blindfolded for the first time . 
i "retried" the relay - this time without the 5x5 - and got 16:44 minutes for the whole solve (5 min memo 4x4).



Mike Hughey said:


> Wow! First try, and only off by 8 pieces (and all the other cubes right)! He really needs to wait until next week to try again, so he can get his first successful solve in a relay.


My first successful 4x4x4 bld solve was also in a relay (2x2 + 3 3x3 + 4x4)


----------



## rafal (Nov 16, 2007)

Rafal Guzewicz

*3x3x3 BLD*
Best: DNF
Times: DNF, DNF

*4x4x4 BLD*
Best: DNF
Times: DNF, DNF

*5x5x5 BLD*
Best: 14:56.96
Times: 16:40.33, 14:56.96

Last week I solved everything except 5x5, now I dnf-ed everything except 5x5...


----------



## pjk (Nov 17, 2007)

Patrick Kelly
2x2:
7.58 (7.59) 6.73 (6.27) 7.43
Avg: 7.25
Decent.

3x3:
(15.71) 15.49 16.12 17.98 (18.21)
Avg: 16.53
Decent.

3x3 OH:
34.84 (42.68) 42.51 35.47 (31.88)
Avg: 37.60
Below decent, too many lockups, and my PLLs are too slow.

4x4:
(1:34.27) (1:07.86) 1:22.55 1:23.29 1:14.35
Avg: 1:20.06
It was alright. I did these solves over the course of like 1 hour while helping others, so it could have been better. I am shooting for sub-75 next.


----------



## joey (Nov 17, 2007)

*3x3 BLD:* 1:44.53 1:45.00 *Best:* 1:44.53
Pretty good. Unlike tim, this is not redicoulously easy, since I can't do a cube > 3 BLD!

*2x2 BLD:* 26.58 18.58 *Best:* 18.58

*Magic:* 4.25 4.75 7.72 5.06 6.03 *Average:* 5.28
Lol, I was bored!

*Pyraminx:* 33.24 43.70 07.34 19.10 32.11 *Average:* 28.15
Like the Magic, I have one but never time or hardly ever solve it!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2007)

Mike Hughey:
2x2x2: 11.53, (10.29), 11.69, 11.45, (12.19) = 11.56
3x3x3: 36.11, (30.41), 31.17, 36.60, (40.05) = 34.63
3x3x3 OH: (1:14.53), (56.58), 1:01.93, 1:09.02, 1:10.75 = 1:07.23
4x4x4: 2:20.16 P, (2:23.13 O), (2:07.04 OP), 2:14.56 P, 2:21.05 = 2:18.59
5x5x5: (3:26.09), 3:37.61, 3:48.40, 3:37.00, (4:09.43) = 3:41.00
A few nice times in there. The 2:07.04 4x4x4 is what I would consider to be my all-time best 4x4x4 solve - double parity and still almost 2 minutes! I wound up with a pretty nice 5x5x5 average, but I was slowing down towards the end.

2X2X2 BLD: 43.47, 1:03.90 = 43.47
3x3x3 BLD: 3:00.79, 2:45.03 = 2:45.03
4x4x4 BLD: 21:31.16, 26:53.87 = 21:31.16
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (45:43.34), 42:32.53 = 42:32.53
Almost got 'em all! The one 5x5x5 DNF was just 3 central edges that I cycled the wrong way, almost at the very end.  Memorization = 4x4x4: 10:30, 15:50; 5x5x5: 21:45, 20:10. I mismemorized the second 4x4x4 and had to change my whole memorization of edges, which is why it was so slow.

Oh, and Joey, I must agree with Tim that it seems like the 3x3x3 BLDs are ridiculously easy, and yet I'm almost twice as slow as you. Obviously it's just perspective. I don't know how you guys all manage to be so fast!

Relay: 6:58.99
I realized part of the reason for my bad results is I was looking to see how I was doing after each cube, so I didn't do that this time. I have no idea what my splits were, but I'm happy it's under 7 minutes.

Square-1: (3:17.34 P), 1:33.72, (1:27.59), 3:10.04 P, 3:12.93 P = 2:38.90
MegaMinx: (6:21.45), 6:02.98, 5:46.49, (5:11.69), 5:30.99 = 5:46.82
Pyraminx: (32.65), (17.92), 21.57, 22.16, 26.97 = 23.56
I'm starting to actually feel like I understand the square-1 now. Parity still kills me, though - I need to practice it. I finally have a pyraminx that doesn't come apart in my hands, and it really helps.

Master Magic: 29.21, 30.88, (35.65), 26.75, (24.07) = 28.95
I couldn't resist watching Arnaud's video, just to see what the surprise was that he had for Stefan (I'm glad Stefan finally got his wish!), and I couldn't help memorizing his solution in just one viewing. I just got a Magic and Master Magic last week, so I thought I'd try it. I can't do the Magic, though, because a string broke on it in the first minute I was playing with it. 

Fewest Moves: 47 moves (I knew I'd buckle under the pressure, Arnaud!)
2x2x2: U2 F2 U2 R' D' L2 B' D2
2x2x3: L F2 L2 U
cross: F' L2 y' z'
3rd pair: R U2 R' U' F U2 F'
4th pair: U R U' R'
OLL: y L U F'U' L' U L F L'
PLL: U2 R U' L U2 R' U L' F' B' U2 F B
How disappointing - I just couldn't find anything. I should probably have tried an inverse scramble, but I didn't. Oh, well, maybe I'll do better next week.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 17, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> I can't do the Magic, though, because a string broke on it in the first minute I was playing with it.



I was playing with my Magic that was missing a string for quite a while, until a couple more broke.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 17, 2007)

Patricia Li

3x3
(17.45), (14.70), 16.89, 16.80, 16.77 => 16.82
Weird average. One higher time, one lower time, and the other three almost the same.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I can't do the Magic, though, because a string broke on it in the first minute I was playing with it.
> ...



Yeah, I actually did that for a while, but then several others came off (but they didn't break). I need to take some time to figure out how to put them back on. I suspect that then I could use it just fine. I might try that tomorrow.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 18, 2007)

Glad you learned something from the video Mike. You almost beat my time of the UK Open 2006  And you were much more consistent.

Congratulations on your blindfolded results. You are so accurate in solving that I hope you will go to a competition that has just 1 attempt for every cube.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 18, 2007)

3x3x3 19.42 (20.62) 17.91 19.38 (17.44) ==>18.90 

Fewest moves: 29 moves
scramble: D F2 L D F U L2 D' B F' D F D' R F D' B2 D2
My solve: D2 U' F' R2 B2 R'B' U L' D' L' F L D' B2 D F' D' B2 D L D' U2 F' R' D' R F D2 
explanation:
pseudo 2x2x3: D2 U' F' R2 B2 R'B' 
next pair and prepare other pair: U L' D' L' F L.F' L D' 
undo pseudoness: U2
Last pair: F' R' D' R F D2
This leaves a corner 3-cycle
At the dot insert: D' B2 D F' D' B2 D F, 2 moves cancel. 
I needed only 25 minutes for this.
Then I tried the inverse scramble but this didn't give me a shorter solution
Greetz

Guus


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 18, 2007)

Victor Larsen

3x3x3
Average: 34.3
Times (30.20), (39.98), 33.18, 33.18, 36.54

3x3x3 OH
Average: 102.45
Times: (91.65), 102.75, 99.78, (131.98), 104.81


----------



## Hubdra (Nov 19, 2007)

3x3 : 22.41

Times: (28.52) (20.47) 21.02 23.14 23.08

3x3 OH : 1:03.31

Times: 60.61 (74.81) 57.27 72.05 (51.84)


----------



## jeff081692 (Nov 19, 2007)

Jefferson James
2x2x2
Average= 10.77
11.11, 9.88, 11.33, (18.55), (5.72)
Should have warmed up and now I am deciding on a new method to learn.

3x3x3
Average= 23.72
20.45, (18.11), 26.52, 24.20, (29.73)
18.11 would have been 17 seconds but I didn't hit the timer fast enough on the PLL skip.

5x5x5
Average= 6:09.50
5:53.97, (6:33.61), (5:12.66), 6:09.41, 6:25.11
I think the 5:12.66 is a PB but I would have to look at previous competitions to confirm that.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 19, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 17.00, (12.98), (20.16), 16.40, 15.04 = 16.15
2x2x2 BLD: DNF; 35.05
3x3x3 BLD: DNF; 1:57.56
4x4x4 BLD: 6:35.82; 7:44.86
5x5x5 BLD: 19:39.40; 15:08.10

For the second 5x5x5 BLD solve I memorized in 8:22, which means my solving stage took 6:46 which is, I believe, my new record for solving phase for 5x5x5 BLD. Matyas I know you memorize *WAY* faster than I do for big cube BLD, but how fast do you solve? I think at my best that I can solve comparably fast as you for both 4x4 and 5x5, but I can't memorize anywhere near as quickly (by about a factor of 4 it seems).

Commutators all the way ;-)

Chris


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 19, 2007)

*2x2x2*
Avg: 6.93
Times: 6,71 (6,54) 7,00 7,07 (9,47)	
Pretty good 

*3x3x3*
Avg: 18.07
Times: 18,94 (22,03) (16,33) 17,68 17,58
Too bad, I was hoping for sub 18!

*2x2x2 BLD*
1st: 30.65
(2nd: DNS)
The second one was solved and it was probably a nice time but the timer said 0.03. I'm not that fast 

*3x3x3 BLD*
1st: 1:05.59
(2nd: 1:33.43)
Wow, ehm....Sorry guys  That second one could have been equally fast but I made a mistake in the middle and had to undo 4 edges to correct it. Wow that was cool.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 19, 2007)

KJiptner said:


> *3x3x3 BLD*
> 1st: 1:05.59
> (2nd: 1:33.43)



Wow, you're really fast! WR anytime soon?


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 19, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 BLD*
> ...



Only if Matyi keeps on going rather safe than fast.

Edit: And if i get VERY lucky


----------



## hdskull (Nov 19, 2007)

KJiptner said:


> *3x3x3 BLD*
> 1st: 1:05.59
> (2nd: 1:33.43)



Great job! How long does it take for you to memorize the cube now ?


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 19, 2007)

hdskull said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 BLD*
> ...



sub 30 - sub 25 on such solves


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2007)

The rest of my family for this week.

Marie Hughey
2x2x2: (25.76), 41.46, 35.03, (45.53), 39.03 = 38.51
3x3x3: 1:58.48, 1:27.49, (1:16.64), 1:29.49, (1:58.53) = 1:38.49
Marie is really improving fast. She's still just using a very basic beginner's method, so I'm very impressed by these times. I tried using her method on the third one and got 1:10, so she's almost as fast as I am using that method! 

-----

Rebecca Hughey
3x3x3: (1:49.91), 1:56.77, 5:06.44, (5:14.38), 2:05.81 = 3:03.01
Disappointing for Rebecca. She dropped the cube in the middle of an algorithm on the third one, and then spent at least a minute hoping she could figure out how to finish it. After that, she was just too disappointed to do well the rest of the way.

-----

Gloria Hughey
3x3x3: (2:33.39), 3:01.87, 3:02.89, 2:59.33, (3:12.94) = 3:01.36
Hey - my wife is getting much better!

-----



AvGalen said:


> Congratulations on your blindfolded results. You are so accurate in solving that I hope you will go to a competition that has just 1 attempt for every cube.



I'm really not that accurate. This was just a good week. I'm about 75% on 3x3x3, 50% on 4x4x4, and 25% on 5x5x5. I guess that means I shouldn't even bother trying a 6x6x6.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 19, 2007)

12.5% accuracy isn't too bad.

I tried the 4x4 BLD for this week, but gave up half way through the memo on the second one. The first one was a 28 min DNF but I had tons of trouble memorizing edges. I tried visual, but I'm switching to letters. I just have to practice more, but I will get it by the end of this week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2007)

masterofthebass said:


> 12.5% accuracy isn't too bad.


No - you don't get it - the progression appears to be linear. So the 6x6x6 should be 0% accuracy, and the 7x7x7 will be -25% accuracy.  But then again, that would imply the 2x2x2 was 100% accuracy, and that's certainly not true.



masterofthebass said:


> I tried the 4x4 BLD for this week, but gave up half way through the memo on the second one. The first one was a 28 min DNF but I had tons of trouble memorizing edges. I tried visual, but I'm switching to letters. I just have to practice more, but I will get it by the end of this week.


Yes, I still often find memorizing the edges quite hard. I still often make mistakes picking the wrong location for edge pieces to go. That's usually the difference between my best and worst solves - whether or not I make mistakes in memorizing edges. It can easily make a 10 minute difference for me.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2007)

2x2x2: 9.50 10.66 9.81 10.08 7.53 = 9.80
3x3x3: 26.83 34.13 29.50 27.72 26.08 = 28.02
3x3x3_oh: 57.65 57.86 50.50 44.06 43.68 = 50.74
4x4x4: 1:55.44(OP) 1:41.11 1:44.13(OP) 1:48.11 1:56.05(OP) = 1:49.23
5x5x5: 2:57.27 2:34.50 2:27.09 2:44.53 2:34.80 = 2:37.94
2x2x2_bf: 2:15.28, 1:55.93 = 1:55.93
3x3x3_bf: DNF, DNF = DNF
Relay: 5:08.80(O)
Square-1: 1:38.71 1:25.03 2:05.69(P) 1:34.71 1:54.61(P) = 1:42.68
Magic: 1.69 2.40 1.90 1.55 1.72 = 1.77
Master Magic: 7.22 7.25 5.58 5.08 6.91 = 6.57
MegaMinx: 4:10.66 3:47.69 4:24.18 3:37.08 4:21.27 = 4:06.54
PyraMinx: 4.21 14.38 7.05 4.88 25.00 = 8.77 (Saw the entire solution during inspection on solve 1,3,4 but dropped the puzzle on solve 5)

Fewest Moves: DNF
I wanted to try corner insertions so I created 2x2x3 then finished edges. I found some pretty good insertions, but I always ended up with 2 misoriented corners. After the hour passed I realized that a corner-3-cycle will only work correctly if the cycle has "neutral" orientation.
My partial solutions are based on the inverse scramble with premove D2 (so B2 D F' R' D F' D' F B' D L2 U' F' D' L' F2 D')

Partial solution 1: D2 F2 B' R2 F D' F D B' L' D' F L2 F2 R' B' U' (Leaves 2 corner-3-cycles)
Explanation:
pseudo 2x2x3 + all edges oriented + 2 edges permuted: U B R F2 L2 F' D L B
setup 2 more edges: D' F' D
Permute all edges: F' R2 B F2
Undo premove: D2

Partial solution2: D2 F2 B' R2 F B' D' F D L' D' F L2 F2 R' B' U' (Leaves a corner-3-cycle + 2 misoriented corners)
Explanation:
1x2x3 + all edges oriented + 4 edges permuted: U B R F2 L2 F' D L
setup 2 more edges: D' F' D
Permute all edges: B F' R2 B F2
Undo premove: D2


----------



## Jack (Nov 21, 2007)

Here are the rest of my solves (sorry if they are a bit late).

Relay: 4:38.53 (no parity!)

Square 1: 59.95
1:02.50, (46.09), (1:21.06), 1:03.25, 54.09

Parity on third and fourth solves.

Megaminx: 2:28.05
2:38.53, (2:06.47), (2:55.31), 2:36.18, 2:09.43

New PB! The Canadian NR is about 3:45 right now, I can't wait for the Toronto Open.

FMC
33 moves
2x2x2: D2 B2 F' R' B' U'
2x2x3: D' F L'
Orient edges: z2 U2 L F' L'
F2L: x y2 F2 U2 F' U F U F U2 F'
COLL: y2 R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' R' L U2


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2007)

No problem Jack.


----------

